# Good songs to enjoy.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

So I met this guy while riding tonight and while he's commenting on the shorts and such when he's freezing the chat shifted to him saying he got some new tune he is checking out and told me give it a listen.

Well I found this new song tonight. Perhaps it's old to some people but new to me.





Danger High Voltage - Electric Six (the video cracks me up)
Once in a Lifetime - Sarah Brightman
Switching to Glide - The Kings

To the Beat of my Heart - Hillary Duff (only song I know of hers and oddly learned of it from a computer securities show I was listening to one night and didn't really pay much attention to her before other then knowing she was Hannah Montana from that Hannah Montana show)

Unholy Roller - Electric Hellfire Club
Crimson and Clover - Mancuso or Satan's Cheerleaders
Today - Smashing Pumpkins (excellent cover from this girl <3)
Ziggy Stardust - Bauhaus (cover of David Bowie)
Young Americans - David Bowie
Friday I'm in Love - The Cure (play it when I can on Fridays  )
Don't Stop Believing - Journey (CPR Mix)
Sometimes Always - The Jesus and Mary Chain
What is Love? - Haddaway (insert Jim Carry SNL skit...classic!  )
Babyland "Gehry" - VA
Bicycle Race (on the air mix) - Blumchen
Caramell Dansen (Speedycake remix) - Caramell (one of the best vid on this)
Crimson and Clover - Suzie Quattro

Forever Young - Youth Group (one of my all time favs fully captured in thier music video)

Knocking on Heavens Door - Guns N Roses
Sweet Child of Mine - Guns N Roses (awesome cover from this guy) 
Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N Roses (awesome cover from this french girl)
Freedom of Speech - Ice-T (rock version)
Just Like Heaven - The Cure (nice cover from this girl)
Love Rules - Love Parade 2003
Pride (in the name of live) - Dawn Addict (U2 cover)
Yellow Brick Road - Rain Maida
Tempted (Squeeze) - Paul Carrack
Teenage Wasteland - The Who
Whole Lot of Loving - A Flock of Seagulls
Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
People Still Play DnD - Zelig (D20 SCORE!! ROLL FOR INITATIVE MONKEY BOY!)
Rain - Madonna
We Are All Made of Stars - Moby
All the Young Dudes - Matt the Hoople
Driving in LA - Bran Van 3000
99 Red Ballons - Goldfinger (cover of Nina Hagen)
Love Me in Black - Doro
Freebird - Lynard Skynard
Hot N Cold - Kathy Perry (nice cover from this girl)
She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult
Rock and Roll (Is Gonna Set the Night on Fire) - Pretty Boy Floyd
Six Underground - Sneaker Pimps
Shake It - Metro Station
Rock Super Star - Cypress Hill (Awesome video!!)
Kiss Me - Six Pence None the Richer
Say - Graydon Square Interesting to think about. Had to google wiki him)
Fireflies - Owl City (nice cover by this girl)
Coder Girl - Dale Chase (<3 Geek love)
Unknown song name - Tauri TigerPaw (she plays live online as well RL)
Steve McQueen - Sheryl Crow (nice cover from this french girl, gucci kit!)


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*Eargasms!!!*

Oh man.. I'm totally having an eargasm here and wanted to share some awesome covers.





 total r0x0rz! 





 Man she's totally rocking my ears......so good.  This girl frigging played on stage with Steve Vai. Daaaammnn.... and they didn't give her a fan.  Still the crazy skills make the ears twitch.


----------

